# stepper motor



## MOHAMMED SS (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم


لدي استفسار عن stepper motor ما هو افضل جهاز stepper motor لتحكم به عن طريق الكمبيوتر والموتورات من حيث السعر والجودة؟


----------



## يوهشام (24 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك إستخدام البرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/275292-%D8%A8%D8%AE%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B5-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%AC-Stepper-Motor-Controller-exe


----------

